# Window will roll up but not down



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*fixed missing url*

If the window was froze shut - always wait for it to defrost before rolling it down.

Advice mostly for those looking than for you as it is a bit late. If your lucky, someone has already done this and there may be a *How To* posted. As far as drilling rivets - any drill motor and the appropriate size bit (usually 1/8"
) will work. I would do a goggle search for similar issues with their accompanying fixes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv4U_67auzQ how to remove front door panel chevy cruze

Cruze door speaker removal (not sure if this is needed)

Chevy Impala regulator replacement (there are a ton of these)

I have not watched any of these, but these are some quick examples.

When you run into problems - come back to the forum for help.

Good luck!

EDIT: PS - Do not ever pour hot water on a frozen door - you will regret it!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

chevrasaki said:


> but I don't have the tools to drill rivets, nor do I really want to drill parts of my door.


Nothing to it, really. Just need a power drill and a metal drill bit of the right size. Hopefully the rivet has a dimple that keeps your bit centered on it. If so, drilling the rivets will be one of the easier parts of the job. I just hope the rivet isn't in some hard to get to spot.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Nothing to it, really. Just need a power drill and a metal drill bit of the right size. Hopefully the rivet has a dimple that keeps your bit centered on it. If so, drilling the rivets will be one of the easier parts of the job. I just hope the rivet isn't in some hard to get to spot.


Even with a dimple, you can use a split tip bit


----------



## MikeinUPofMI (Jan 7, 2017)

My daughter's 2012 cruze eco has the same exact problem . I just need to find the time to work on it .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay worm . do you have access to a heated garage ?
If not wait until spring ...

To all of the rest of the goofie balls ..do not attempt to roll your windows down when they are frozen solid . you more than likely have forgotten to winterrize the cruzen and forgotten why we put a dielectric grease upon the weatherstripping ......


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

brian v said:


> Hay worm . do you have access to a heated garage ?
> If not wait until spring ...
> 
> To all of the rest of the goofie balls ..do not attempt to roll your windows down when they are frozen solid . you more than likely have forgotten to winterrize the cruzen and forgotten why we put a dielectric grease upon the weatherstripping ......


Sup Brian!

Unfortunately I do not have access to a heated garage, or any garage for that matter. A garage is something I want more than anything right now. My apartment forbids doing any type of vehicle maintenance which is very frustrating. I've been looking at getting a house but that will have to wait until July when my lease is up. I'll do some research on how to replace it myself, and when it's warm again I'll make a trip to my friends or parents place to borrow their garage and tools.

The weird thing is, I had the window defrosted, and it rolled down just fine, I smoked a cig and I rolled it back up. It wasn't until I had been driving around for about 5 minutes with the heat turned back down that the melted snow/ice had refrozen and when I tried to roll it down again at the bank, it was no longer working. I'm glad at least it still rolls up just fine, I'd be much more upset if it broke when the window was all the way down and wouldn't roll up. 

Also, I've never heard of dielectric grease going on the window weather strip before. Would this make it more difficult for the strip to freeze to the window? I feel like that would just leave greasy smear marks on the window.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Sup Brian!
> 
> Also, I've never heard of dielectric grease going on the window weather strip before. Would this make it more difficult for the strip to freeze to the window? I feel like that would just leave greasy smear marks on the window.


A little dab'l do ya! I use silicone grease and put on a very thin coat. I would suggest trying it on the drivers window 1st as if you're anything like me you will get bored while doing every window and end up putting too much on. I would also suggest using latex/nitrile gloves as it will be a little messy.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

UPDATE: My window got crooked in the track and I was no longer able to roll it up completely. There was an open space between the window and the B pillar. I was concerned water was going to get in with this recent rain so I duct taped it temporarily.

I took the car into my local Chevy dealer. They discovered the block that holds the window to the cable/motor had worked it's way off of the window so they simply re-attached it. They were very nice in only charging me the diagnostic fee, no parts and no labor. I left a very happy person . Car is working properly again and I can go through drive-thrus again!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

chevrasaki said:


> I took the car into my local Chevy dealer. They discovered the block that holds the window to the cable/motor had worked it's way off of the window so they simply re-attached it.


 I had the same issue on my '12 Eco. One of the clips was cracked, but a set was purchased on ebay for about $12 shipped.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Glad they got the issue fixed for ya Chevrasaki!


----------



## 2014Cruze (May 5, 2018)

I appreciate this thread as I'm now having the same issue after a -16 celsius morning in Canada. Hopefully when I find the time and energy to pull my door apart I'll find the same block and reattach it.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

2014Cruze said:


> I appreciate this thread as I'm now having the same issue after a -16 celsius morning in Canada. Hopefully when I find the time and energy to pull my door apart I'll find the same block and reattach it.


It needs replacement not reattachment. It's actually a pain to deal with the regulator/clip. Most people will be better off just buying a regulator and not trying to change the clip.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gus_Mahn said:


> It needs replacement not reattachment. It's actually a pain to deal with the regulator/clip. Most people will be better off just buying a regulator and not trying to change the clip.


Sounds like you have a How-To: up your sleeve. 

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]
Post it here when done:smile:


----------

